# Installing MetaGenerator for pyTiVo help



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey all...
I installed pyTiVo and have it running and have successfully pushed to it (even and mkv!)
I was interested in making/editing metadata with metagenerator so i can group my kids show w/ commercials removed...
I downloaded MetaGeneratorV2.0.6.1 and was wondering what I do with the extracted files and metagenerator.exe ?
Do i have to put them all in the same directory as my pyTiVo C:\Program Files\pyTivo that contains all the python stuff, or does it install separately? Does it appear as an option somehow in the pyTiVo web gui?

I haven't found a metagenerator install how to...I read the whole wiki on metadata http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Metadata but it doesn't address install procedures for the actual metagenerators

Thanks for the help!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

sender_name said:


> Hey all...
> I installed pyTiVo and have it running and have successfully pushed to it (even and mkv!)
> I was interested in making/editing metadata with metagenerator so i can group my kids show w/ commercials removed...
> I downloaded MetaGeneratorV2.0.6.1 and was wondering what I do with the extracted files and metagenerator.exe ?
> ...


The MetaGenerator isn't a plugin to pyTivo. It's a stand alone app that has it's own GUI. As far as installation goes, I just copied all the files from the zip into a new folder in my Program Files, and made a shortcut to the exe file.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

oh ok. Thanks! I just ran it and i see now that it is a stand alone...Worked perfectly for the first try...now to search for data on obscure kids shows


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

If you download shows from your TiVo to your PC using TiVoPlayList so you can strip out commercials, it can create the metadata files automatically. Then when you transfer them back using pytivo they will retain their info.


----------



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

Can someone point me to the latest version of metagenerator? I tried google but came up empty handed.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

seanreit said:


> Can someone point me to the latest version of metagenerator? I tried google but came up empty handed.


http://sourceforge.net/projects/pytivometathis/


----------



## seanreit (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you. And one quick question, I make the .txt file, say for each of four episodes, and then when I push the episodes with Pytivo, the Tivo will automatically receive them in it's own subdirectory? Is that correct?


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

It will, but if you want it to show up in an existing folder, you need to do a pull from the Tivo, instead of a push from the PC.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

seanreit said:


> Can someone point me to the latest version of metagenerator? I tried google but came up empty handed.


The GUI metagenerator is located here:

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/metagenerator-version-2-beta-t555.html

Also, kmttg and VAP (link in signature) automatically generate pyTiVo metadata files. In addition to .TiVo files, VAP will generate metadata files for .mp4, DVR-MS, and WTV input files that it processes, (provided the input files contain metadata). It will also obtain metadata from theTVDB.com for TV Series if it can parse the series name and episode name, or the series name and original air date, from the input file name, based on a user-supplied parsing template. When VAP has metadata for an input file, it will insert it in output files of the .mp4, .m4v, DVR-MS, and WTV types (in addition to generating the corresponding pyTivo metadata file).


----------



## jimozach (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,

I know that this post is older, but I just recently began using Metagenerator to create metadata files for my movies (I use pytivo). Question: Metagenerator gives you the option to import jpg files into the same folder as the text file, but the image does not appear in the TiVo interface for that movie file. Do I assume correctly that it's not possible to see the jpg image along with the metadata? Thanks.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The images are for use with Streambaby and/or jbernardis' Video Manager. The HMO interface used by pyTivo doesn't support them AFAIK.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

My metagenerator has been messing up then I noticed I'm not using the latest version, 3.34. Anyone know where I can get the latest version? Mediafire seems to be down. That or my ISP is blocking it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Soapm said:


> My metagenerator has been messing up then I noticed I'm not using the latest version, 3.34. Anyone know where I can get the latest version? Mediafire seems to be down. That or my ISP is blocking it.


If it is still not accessible, then it is your ISP as I just d/l'd 3.34 from Mediafire.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> If it is still not accessible, then it is your ISP as I just d/l'd 3.34 from Mediafire.


Worked for me now. I was using my work computer and I forget they block flash I guess to keep folks off youtube. Thanks...


----------

